# Little Yellow



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I finally had to just break down and take a day off Tuesday after crossing the bridge each day and seeing the river actually looking better each day. I figured It wouldn't last long. 
The water was still a bit stained but the fish didn't care. Caught 6 largemouth and 3 spots and a jack (lost a monster jack at the boat) on a few homemade crank baits. 
I'm no bream fisherman but after reading Jcross15 and Fishwalton's post I had to give it a try. I actually caught 23 nice bream in about an hour that I invited home for dinner. Left around 1:30. Attached are a few pics including some type of bream that had me stumped. Is this a cross of some type??


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

That is a stud river bream! Congrats on the catching!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos. I believe that bream is a 'long ear', but it does look like a cross bread.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me 
I know it looked different than anything I caught. Looks to me like a cross between a bluegill and a pumpkinseed...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome catch! I've always been told that is a hybrid bream, long ear sunfish and red belly...not exactly sure though.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats actually your common Redbreast Sunfish.. The Apalachicola has some of the largest redbreast in the state.
Here is a link with some info on them.
http://www.tsusinvasives.org/database/redbreasted-sunfish.html


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

So is this a red breast too? It has the longer ear flap but with a thin white line around it...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job...way ta slay a bunch!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> So is this a red breast too? It has the longer ear flap but with a thin white line around it...


 
I know them as a pumpkin seed or red belly. 

basnbud


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

one of them bass looks like a shoal bass too


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great post! Very interesting.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea basnbud it was one of the spots I mentioned. Fight like a 5 lb. largemouth


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Thats actually your common Redbreast Sunfish.. The Apalachicola has some of the largest redbreast in the state.
> Here is a link with some info on them.
> http://www.tsusinvasives.org/database/redbreasted-sunfish.html


Thanks Cathunter looks like that may just be what it is. That article makes me want to go into Rambo mode and kill em all!!


----------

